# West branch tonight



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Just back from the lake trying for eyes, nothing going on yet a big flow of ice still south of the dam, but the muskies were hitting I missed two saw 1. Down farther caught, guys trolling said they got 8 , couldn't, t keep them off while trolling the rip rap. They left way after dark went full bore down the lake with no lights on, logs floating around , not a good move..


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks for the report snag!! Berlin,,not too hot for me either..I got 1,,18"er,,2 cats,,end of story..& about "Those foolish individuals",,they will someday run out of luck!! Too bad for them,,hope they don't drown !!:C----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## JLive4fishn (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice wb up date thanks 224 has been good to me and 225 eyes r in !


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I thought about 224 , a lot less walking, it, s a mile round trip to get out there carting your gear . May do Berlin next with the rains that are coming..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Live from the dam at 3 am, no ice, lots of rollers, hooked 4 landed 3 kept 2, sorry no pics hard to pull off a selfie on these rocks.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

U fishing for walleye I assume


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep, the spawn is on,start the clock.


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

I was there last nigh as well. Landed one had a couple on the line, only fished for about an hour.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

whats everyone throwing for these eyes


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

A wide assortment would be the best answer, stick baits , crank baits shallow running, swim bait , jig n twisters and vibes . Bring it all and see what they want , plus the muskies like it all to, so take extras..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be out again tonight around 1 am if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> Live from the dam at 3 am, no ice, lots of rollers, hooked 4 landed 3 kept 2, sorry no pics hard to pull off a selfie on these rocks.


That's it! That's it!! THAT'S IT!!!!!!! I live 3 miles from the dam. I'll be there tonight. NOW SEE WHAT YOU DONE WENT AND DID? I can't take any more!!! Let it get dark! Let it get dark! GONE! GONE! GONE FISHIN' !!!!!!!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Where you guys parking with the Home Defense lock up/posting no access??


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You can park off of way land rd at the entrance to the park, at the information center lot on the right side . All the walkers at the dam park there also . All legal..


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> I'll be out again tonight around 1 am if anyone wants to meet up.



I would have gone if it wasn't past my bedtime.zzzzzzzz lol..


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> I'll be out again tonight around 1 am if anyone wants to meet up.


I'll see you at the information center on Wayland at 1:00A.M. I drive a white jeep liberty.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Man I would love to come out there later tonight...just got back from erie pa. (Splash logoon) and not sure if my body will make it after swimming and tubing alllll day. If anything I might just head out there around 5 am and fish till alittle after light....?


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Lol, so 1 30....slept past my alarm...wooops


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well it was nice meeting you chatterbox, wish the fishing had been better. For those wanting an update the brisk wind and incoming cold front has slowed the spawn. Went for a chilly walk tonight and that was about it.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Are they hitting or are you snagging ?


----------



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Any news on wb water temp?


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> Well it was nice meeting you chatterbox, wish the fishing had been better. For those wanting an update the brisk wind and incoming cold front has slowed the spawn. Went for a chilly walk tonight and that was about it.


I had a great time just being out. That wind had to be 25 m.p.h. if not a little more. I tried to send that beaver your way but he said he was going to bed. Funny, he also said I should've been there yesterday. IMAGINE THAT !!!! Just might go again tonight early, like 9P.M. to midnight. Anyone want to meet up? 

I do not snag..... Last night I used #9 & #11 broken back rapalas and #10 husky jerks. I target the smaller males and will release any female that has not dropped her eggs. The wind was too strong to use anything smaller. FISH real slow! That water is still plenty cold.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hollywood33 said:


> Any news on wb water temp?


I was out yesterday the water ranged from 40 to 44 degrees.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I might meet you out there Steve not sure whats going on tonight though. I'll call you if I am going.

Btw the new boat ran great yesterday.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

monte39 said:


> I was out yesterday the water ranged from 40 to 44 degrees.


I am real happy to hear the new boat is treating You good. Did any of the musky show themselves? Read about the success some of the fellows posted yesterday in this thread. Sure sounded promising.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

No I don't snag fish, they are hitting....sheesh


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

chatterbox said:


> I am real happy to hear the new boat is treating You good. Did any of the musky show themselves? Read about the success some of the fellows posted yesterday in this thread. Sure sounded promising.


I got a 31" trolling and lost one that was in the mid 40s at the boat trying to net it I was by myself. It spit the lure right back at me.

I'm going to try it again tomorrow.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> No I don't snag fish, they are hitting....sheesh


What You thunk? Hit it again tonight? I need to look at the weather report. Oh well if it gets bad I'll just tell that beaver to move it on over.

Hey Monte39, I am charging batteries for head lamps, and going over my equipment. If You need anything to go tonight, just say so.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Alright I'll let you know I'm hoping I can make it out.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Going to head up this evening for a little while


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm out for tonight gentleman, May wait till Sunday or Monday night.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I've been trying for eyes for the last 2 days, tonight will make 3 at berlin. With no success at all. I'm using 3" twister tail jigs, every color, on 1/8 oz. heads. Fishing it every way you can. I've also tried a floating rapala. Can anyone give me any advice on techniques or tackle? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm a rookie walleye guy I'll just throw the tackle box at em lol


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, d bet the temps dropping last night and the cold front will shut it down for a day or so, I , ll hit again on Sunday and Monday night, the front last night shut it down for the guys that tried it.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> I'm out for tonight gentleman, May wait till Sunday or Monday night.


Now listen! I AM NO GENTLEMAN. DO NOT GIVE ME A REPUTATION I'D HAVE TO LIVE UP TO! 

Just can't fish all the time. (UNFORTUNATELY) H.A.G.O. !


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

chatterbox said:


> What You thunk? Hit it again tonight? I need to look at the weather report. Oh well if it gets bad I'll just tell that beaver to move it on over.
> 
> Hey Monte39, I am charging batteries for head lamps, and going over my equipment. If You need anything to go tonight, just say so.


Chatterbox, were you out Thursday night on the boat real close to the shore line? I remember seeing a boat with a flood light and was wondering if it was you. I'll be out this evening as well.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

As far as what to throw...it's dark the fish gotta feel it to see it.....nuff said? Good luck to all that venture out tonight, the front is through and things should stabilize by tomorrow.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

10XSHTR said:


> Chatterbox, were you out Thursday night on the boat real close to the shore line? I remember seeing a boat with a flood light and was wondering if it was you. I'll be out this evening as well.


Nope, wasn't me. I work second shift. Also haven't got the boat ready yet. Plan to this week. You going in a boat or what tonight?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

The eggs are all colored and now its time to go fishing! Im headed to the dam at westbranch. Should be there around 8 ish...plan on fishin for quite awhile. I got a blue hoodie and 40 nightcrawlers I caught two nights ago.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Good luck Twisted. Got out a bit yesterday, had some luck but nothing to exciting.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

When I walked out to the dam on Wednesday I saw a fella catch a fairly good size channel cat in that first bay on the left , I, ve seen guys fish that area for cats in the past years . I, m sure the bays are warmer than the main lake now.


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

chatterbox said:


> Nope, wasn't me. I work second shift. Also haven't got the boat ready yet. Plan to this week. You going in a boat or what tonight?


Bank fishin. I'm here now, winds are moderate but cold. Had one hit but nada so far....


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Im here now...since 8. One hit but no fish.its windy but not terrible. Should be a nice night for the real late guys.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmmmm real late guys.....nahhhh tomorrow. I'll hit it.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol...well im out. Before I left I threw out my worm harness and just let it sink to the bottom and not two minutes later caught a two lb channel...haha...a nice sandwich later.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

westbranchbob said:


> Hmmmm real late guys.....nahhhh tomorrow. I'll hit it.



Me to , b out Sunday dark, no boat yet west b bob, canoe???


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

My group caught 5 all male all about 20in, fishing was slow but first time gettin into non Erie eyes was fun prob head out Monday


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'll be out this wvening


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I , ll be up also .


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

snag said:


> I , ll be up also .


I am going over about 9P.M. Want to meet at the info center Snag?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds good , wb bob is coming around ten ish last I heard.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

snag said:


> Sounds good , wb bob is coming around ten ish last I heard.


GREAT!!! YES, Bob is a fine young man!! I drive a white jeep liberty.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reports guys ! I will be out there mid morning in a 
Orange kayak looking for Muskies or eyes. Good luck


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

chatterbox said:


> GREAT!!! YES, Bob is a fine young man!! I drive a white jeep liberty.



Bob is a WHAT !!! Lol... Just kidding , that boob is my nephew .. Helped Him get his first steelhead when he was a pup ..


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So I should just walk the dam tonight and throw rocks????lol see y'all out there after I get done cleaning fish.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Well I guess someone of my caliber can't be too uppity. So I'll fish with him.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Out here now, haven't seen a fish caught in my 2 hours here


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

What are u fellas throwing at night for them? Twisters, stickbaits? Can't get anything going right now


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya big so you want to throw shallow running stick baits close to the rocks, and to be honest I've done better later than earlier.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lost 2 and caught 2 from 8:30-9:30


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm jealous. Tonight it's going to be the night, you see I know this because I have to be at work early tomorrow. Good luck fellas! It's a beautiful night to be fishing. Caught this big ol girl on an orange and black sonar last night at 2am. We posed together for a couple quick pics then I put her back in to get rid of those babies. Only bite for 3 hours and I couldn't even put her on a plate!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Hold the phone boys, I'm walking out now.


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol this thread is more interesting than the NCAA basketball tournament! But hope you guy get into some. I'll be out tomorrow night


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well I got sounded but chatterbox got a nice pair of males.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thinking about gettin out before work tomorrow 3-6 am anything happening around this time


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

You'll be fine cry, I was out Saturday at that time and had plenty of action.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice thanks bob


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Snag and Westbranch Bob are two great guys to fish with. This was a top of the line fishing and O.G.F. week end. Hope there will be many more. Cross their eyes both of You guys. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve, nice meeting you and getting fishing tips from ya . You smacked them on that last spot, nice fish, all I have to is bring musky stuff next time to catch eyes , cause those critters won , t stay away from my stuff .


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

How are you keeping them jigs out of them rocks. I get hung up vertical jigging , I can only imagine jigging of them rocks?!!!!!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I've been throwing shallow diving crank baits and jerkbaits rattle traps


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Crg2 same here I haven, t tossed any jigs yet chill- the muskies like my stick baits better..


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

here's mine from last night


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I got it...tiny charges of c4 hidden in the body cavity of a husky jerk that can be remotely detonated...that's what you need for them muskie snag....lol


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Them are some nice ones Big.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah bob , the critters won, t stay away from my stuff, I, m upgrading my gear for next trip. Maybe I should bring my ice fishing gaff?? Nah!!!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Havnt fought with a Muskie yet down there would prob be fun tho


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Crg2 , you can have all the critters they are a pain in my rear, I , d rather catch a carp than those toothy things. Gadd I chose a carp over a musky that's pretty bad !!!


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh I thought guys were jiggin from them rocks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You could but lots of rocky snags , I just use shallow crank baits or husky jerks. , that type and swim baits. You never know what they,l hit. I, m sure other lures are being used .


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

I use a spoon! I'm not sure if the eyes felt bad for my choice of lure or thought what hell??? but it worked for me. Granted I think the water gators liked em more....oh well, but I'm gonna try and catch some tomorrow morning before work....I hope.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

They say it's the fish of a 1000 cast but seems like people are hooking into them a lot this year


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Snag: rocks at dam or any rocks, like the bridge or rip rap at campground? I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ErieBoy75 said:


> Snag: rocks at dam or any rocks, like the bridge or rip rap at campground? I'd appreciate any help.



We, re at the dam, but we were talking about the other rip rap around the lake and hey why night , it , s worth a shot. Those rocks sure are a killer I crashed twice and there slippery near the waters edge . We did 8 trips up and down last night and I was sore today . A boat would make it easier.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just got back from w.b. dam. Fished from 7-9:20. caught one 23 inch male and my buddy caught his 2nd muskie in the last two days...his first two muskies ever...saw alot of rollers very close to shore just as it got dark.we fished scatter raps-jointed rapala-and stick baits...had four misses around 9 pm. Me personally I don't mind the muskies...alot of fun to catch!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

How many guys fishing on the dam?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I counted 12 ... but im sure there were more at the end of the dam...there were people coming and going constantly from the time I was there...should be good fishin now if the rain is still light.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Counted over 40 last night right at sunset


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Sounds like you guys are having a blast. Not surprising that you're catching muskies, they like walleye filets too. lol 

And muskies may be the fish of 10,000 casts the majority of the time. But not in the spring at West Branch. Actually....... if you go bass fishing at West Branch any time from mid April to mid May and DON'T either catch a muskie, have a muskie on, or see a muskie, you're doing something wrong. lol


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bassbme I'm a shore angler no boat I've bass fished from shore many of years with no Muskie but on the other hand I slept thru my alarm and didn't make it out hope u guys killed em


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I won't be back out till Wednesday night. Got kid duty!


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Caught 3 water gators today. The picture of biggest one wouldn't load for some reason....all over 34 inches with the biggest being 40 3/8. Not fishing for them tho....


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

What did u catch those muskie on


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Those critters are hitting everything from stick baits like rapallas or rogues to swimbaits, if it's moving you got a chance to catch one!


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Westbranchbob said it. I caught the first on a spoon then rapalas.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

I was out yesterday and saw everyone fishing one side of the dam. Y is that


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

matt27wildkid said:


> I was out yesterday and saw everyone fishing one side of the dam. Y is that


Probably the side with water on it! (just kiddin', matt27, couldn't resist)!
Could it be the closest side to the parking lot? Pretty good hike to the lot, I hear.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

Out here now on my spring shakedown. Don't know about fishing yet see how she runs.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yep it, s about a half mile to the middle of the dam, so lots of guys stay on the south side, it is a hike to the far side . To anyone wanting to get a musky now, s the time off the rocks, their Hungary now..


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

I really want a musky. I may have to go and troll right against the rocks. What colors are good


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Anything silver....and moving, seriously they are hitting everything.


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Snag are you saying this time of day or just in general?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I don, t go up in the afternoon, but I would think the skis are there cruising around, everyone has been getting them in the evening and some after dark . Never went in the morning.


----------



## DCFish (Aug 29, 2013)

The muskie were active during the day yesterday. Landed a 32" and lost a 40" plus at the boat.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Dcfish thats a nice one, a nice fight ..


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Will all this rain affect the bite?


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Plan on going thur night


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't think this rain will do much. I'll probably go tomorrow. Anyone else have any thoughts


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, ll b up after dark on Wednesday barring any stormy weather. As long as the temps don, t drop the rains shouldn't hurt the bite at all. May toss a few spoons in the box to try.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

There's a good size ski swimming around with my favorite rapalla hanging out of her mouth. She was in the cove on the dam before the open water when she ruined my day. Shallow in the first corner. Also saw a bigger one guarding the shallows about 1/4 of the way down the dam.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

At this rate I'm just gonna throw a magnet! Lol


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

I caught some more eyes tonight. They're still rolling heavy. But today was rough lost two of my favorite lures both to the water gators. One broke and the one was taken as mouth jewelry. ...


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

A few years back, The gators took $45.00 worth of shadraps from me!! Here we go again!!


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

matt27wildkid said:


> I really want a musky. I may have to go and troll right against the rocks. What colors are good


Get a few husky jerks #10 to #14 and just cast along any rip rap and You'll hook muskies. Reel them in steady and slow. Nothing to it ! Have fun !!!

Color not important !!!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone been out?


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

If I get a chance I'll stop out and try for Muskie. That is guaranteed to run them off and shut the bite down.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be out by 10


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm going out tomorrow around 9 lmk how you do bob


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Well that does it I apparently go early to watch others catch fish, although it was nice to see snag finally land one of those toothy critters.next time I'm waiting till later.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks to all you guys and your reports. I have been living vicariously through you all as I've been stuck working double shifts lately. Hope to get out Sunday night.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

westbranchbob said:


> Well that does it I apparently go early to watch others catch fish, although it was nice to see snag finally land one of those toothy critters.next time I'm waiting till later.


Later? What's later than 3:00 A.M. Did snag get any walleye?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I was there from 5-9 with no success


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bob what time were you out ? It was crowded?


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

There may have been 30 ppl at dusk but the last half of the dam is always wide open. Everyone stacks up on the parking lot side. Lol


----------



## BassBammer (Apr 6, 2015)

I was there lastnight also from 7-9:30, must have been about 10 or 15 people there. Was there for about 10 mins when I had either a eye or a ski take my brand new Rapala. Rest of the night was quiet once the wind died down.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I would love to get my father up there and try to get him a Musky, he is in his 70s and would never make the walk to the dam so we will probably be fishing from a boat. How is the morning bite out there, I wouldn't want to bring a boat out there in the evening and risk interfering with the shore fisherman, I mean, its one of the few times shore fishing can be really productive. Looking at the forecast Saturday and Sunday look like the best weather but of course that would also be the busiest on the lake. For anyone who has been out there in the morning is there a lot of boat traffic yet on weekends, I'm sure the pleasure boaters aren't out there yet but wasn't sure how many people come out to fish the weekends this early. I'm also off on Monday but its 84% chance of rain and looking at all the reports for the last few days I'm not sure I can wait that long. 

Scott


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Still no eyes for me, but finally got that toothy critter, a nice fight and didn, t lose my lure. We walked out at 9:30 and guys started leaving within a hour after that, not much going on after that ski. Stuck it out till midnight and left two guys out there.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

snag said:


> Still no eyes for me, but finally got that toothy critter, a nice fight and didn, t lose my lure. We walked out at 9:30 and guys started leaving within a hour after that, not much going on after that ski. Stuck it out till midnight and left two guys out there.


Are there any rollers or do the gators have them chased off?


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll be out around 930 drive a blue Hyundai SUV if anyone is heading out


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Steve, very few rollers , then when musky shows up everything shuts down .


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Yep they got them eyes jumpy, gonna try again Saturday, but later.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Im assuming with all the rain, the lake won't be fishable for a little while?


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

matt27wildkid said:


> Im assuming with all the rain, the lake won't be fishable for a little while?


The lake is always fishable if your in a boat you can always find water with half way decent clarity. I wouldn't let that stop you.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

I know kind of random but how are the bass and gills doing out there?


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm going tonight rain or shine


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Let me know how the water is and if u do any good


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It, s going to be a stormy one tonight. Hope u got good rain gear .. Good luck ..


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Snag the last storm ends at 10 so they say


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah it cleared up faster than I thought it would..


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Good luck let me know how it is


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Water is super flat havnt seen anything


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Caught 4 early


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

When was early


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Nice 10x, looks like a good mess.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice Catch Shtr!! What ya get em on?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

I was out 830-1030. Caught 3 within the first hour on a cheap 1$ hardware store special crank bait! Thanks!


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lots of fish when the chop picked back up were visible had them chasing in lures no bites though


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

10XSHTR said:


> I was out 830-1030. Caught 3 within the first hour on a cheap 1$ hardware store special crank bait! Thanks!


Hey Luke... Your Dad said you bought those fish at 4sons, lol nice fish


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Ha he would! That's cause he can't catch em! Lol thanks


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

10XSHTR killed them last night. I was with him. Used the same lure as him and same technique with no luck


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah I could get the fish to follow it no bites tho


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

How were you guys retrieving the lures? Fast, slow, pauses?


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

All of the above


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

10XSHTR said:


> Ha he would! That's cause he can't catch em! Lol thanks



I can confirm that during lunch your Father did indeed claim Photoshop LOL!

Nice work Luke! Give your Dad some fillets so he stops crying!


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Anyone see what the lake looks like today


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Got off the lake a couple hours ago .High winds and high waves. Very muddy in the downwind coves. Tough fishing.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Should be better by tomorrow


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

how are the ramps? flooded?


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah it was tough fishing. Boat control ? What's that in 20+ west winds? A little post-frontal didn't help. You can find any color water you want. From 3' vis to mud. Good luck!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll be out again tonight, hope they are too!


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I might come out tonight, if I don't make it out how long do you suppose the walleye will be there spawning? And what road are you guys parking off of? I've never fished the dam there.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I come from rt 5 and go through wayland and park at infomation center at main entrance to park. How long it will last I have no clue. Could end anytime.


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be launching from j early early tommaro. Hope water viability is good. Good luck to all.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

snag, I just got off work. Do You and bob want to meat up tonight?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I, ll b up after dark, not sure on bob he likes real late . I'm just going up for a few hours, unless things change ..


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Up here now, only heard of 1 eye caught, prob 15 people fishing. 3 boats as well


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm up here nothing yet


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Is it real muddy? Is there wave action?


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Not that muddy but it's a sheet of glass. Just lost one right at shore


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Yakeyes said:


> Not that muddy but it's a sheet of glass. Just lost one right at shore


Thanks for the report. It feels like they are rolling on to the bait. As soon as they hit the net the bait falls out of there mouth. Any slack and they are gone.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya I'll be up after midnight, let the crowd clear out and the eye's settle down, and the muskie go to sleep.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

That's the way to do it westbranch, jest left. Lots of people still down there. Yak I was about 4 guys down from u and saw u lose that fish, hate when that happens. Nice meeting u steve, good luck to u fellas out there and who r going later. Might be back tomorrow evening


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Didn't catch any btw&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished the dam from 7-1030 tonight lost two eyes on a jointed fire tiger rapala. Lake was and still is glass.lots of fish surfaces...but pretty far out. And you guessed it...saw a very large muskie caught.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

My buddy lost a nice 40" muskie right at shore, he was pretty bummed cause he's never caught one. But he did say the he'll with bass fishing lol. I ended the nite with nothing but the one I lost at shore. However the guy next to me had three.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

He had 4 I thought?? Either way he whooped us


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Fished from 9-12. I should just start a thread called skunked again at west branch. Lol. Oh well it was a beautiful night to be out by a lake.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

He might have had four. lol he did whip us!!!


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Fished westbranch this morning from 7 till 12. Nothing. Water is between 45 and 48. Little on the muddy side


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Were u in a boat?


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Sooo I lost my blue pliers on the dam a couple nights ago. If someone on here happened to find them could you please let me know. I'll give ya some walleye fillets in exchange. Thanks!


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll give you my blue pliers for some walleye fillets


----------



## Cashregisterface (Jun 1, 2012)

Yea. On a boat


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Ha! But mine are special pliers with good fishing ju ju....


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Fished the WB dam for the first time on Friday night. There were only 6 other people there. Cold front must have pushed the people and fish away! Only thing I caught was a quad hook with an old rotten chicken liver on it! Wind was blowing that evening a constant 10 mph into the dam. Water was muddy at the beginning of the dam, but I walked all the way to the tower and it was much clearer. Fished until 10pm and got skunked. I figured that the spawn was over and I missed all the action, but it may have just been the cold front.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

10XSHTR said:


> Ha! But mine are special pliers with good fishing ju ju....



lol 10X,,, I feel so bad for ya, I JUST HAD TO DO THIS,,,,,, 
These are really nice 
( I just bought 4 of EACH,,,, & I'll give a set to my fishing buds!  )


[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/121437763791?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT"]Eagle Claw Tools 6" Long Nose Pliers 03020 001 GM7 TK | eBay[/ame]

OBTW,,, These work GREAT for trimming off freshly poured jigs & sinkers;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111352356394


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Cashregisterface said:


> Fished westbranch this morning from 7 till 12. Nothing. Water is between 45 and 48. Little on the muddy side


Fished 10-1 casting for muskie and got skunked too. The one big surprise (not really!) was seeing my first jet skier out there with water temps still as low as they are. Nuts!!!!!:C


----------



## ranger619 (Jul 11, 2013)

Are launch ramps in now? Nevermind. Thanks to ranger Julie she always keeps us informed


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Had the canoe on Moggie from 10-3 and didn't get a sniff. Figured I'd shoot out and piss around at the dam, ended up catching one small jack around 730 on a silver, 5/16 vibE. Was there 630-830. About 10 people fishing (at that time) and seen 3 boats right up on it too. Didn't really see anything else caught...


----------



## 10XSHTR (Mar 24, 2010)

Doboy said:


> lol 10X,,, I feel so bad for ya, I JUST HAD TO DO THIS,,,,,,
> These are really nice
> ( I just bought 4 of EACH,,,, & I'll give a set to my fishing buds!  )
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha very funny lol but I guess it is time to buy a new pair. I'll look into those thanks!


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

Any reports?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Fished the dam from 6-9am this morning. Lake was almost glass till about 7:30...then like a switch it went to white caps. Did manage 3 hook ups with muskies...landed one and it was when there were foot waves smashing the shore.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

So the toothy critters are still cruising around, they do break up the monotony. Like to get out a few more times.


----------



## matt27wildkid (Mar 17, 2013)

What were u using


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Scatter raps...had two hook ups with #05 baby bass and one with a #07 scatter rap shad in perch color. Had a total of 5 hits with 3 hook ups...were I was actually fighting the fish...two other hits felt I weight but sucked at setting.

All my hits this morning the fish hit when I stopped and paused.


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

What You guys think? Is it over or is the fat lady holding her breath? I work second shift and can only get out on the week ends? Walleyes ONLY!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Caught one walleye and lost one on a shadow rap. saw two others caught. This was this past tuesday between 6-8 pm.


----------

